# How fast have you gotten your spec v to go top speed



## GIANNI (Apr 28, 2003)

Ive seen figures that say spec v are only capable of 130 mph but a friend of mine said he got his up to 145 mph. I also own a spec v and was just wondering if any one has been experimenting with top speeds.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Well....he might have had a tailwind, or maybe was going downhill, or smoking crack or just plain lying 

Not to mention that it's hard to tell how accurate the speedometer is at those speeds.

Seriously....130-135mph is IT for a stock Spec V on flat land.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

flat land 141....I have a 03 specV. and I don't smoke crack or drink.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Like I said......141......hmm.......did you GPS that or have somebody with an accurate speedomater pace you?

Like I said...there is NO way to be sure exactly how fast you were going without something like that......and yes, it's very easy for some stock speedometers to be quite a ways off at triple digit speeds.

Plus...with as much frontal area as B15's have and their C.D., 141-146whp just won't get you to 141mph......which is a moot point anyway, since Specs aren't geared to take advantage of their power peak in top gear (they sit at around 5100-5150rpm at an actual 130mph).

I again state my case....130-135mph is IT for a stock Spec V with no wind assist or downhill slopes.......and you can't draft off someone either......I've gone 140 that way, and my car sure as shit won't do it on it's own (it goes 130-131mph according to the handheld GPS I borrow from time to time).


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Car and Driver just tested a Spec V in a 4-way comparo (May 2003 issue) and their top speed was 130...


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

My 02 se-r 5 speed is rev limited at 127 (actual) my friend has a 02 spec v his speedo said 138 . im also at sea level and always have wind (5 to 30 mph) no lie its part of liveing on the beach!
the wind 99% of the time comes off the water from the east or north east.
thair are two 3 mile bridges one east one west, go west and you fly
there is no hills at all nothing but flat land.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *Car and Driver just tested a Spec V in a 4-way comparo (May 2003 issue) and their top speed was 130... *


that is as fast as they took it and no more,
I can go 126mph in 5th my top speed is 141 on flat road...


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Like I said......141......hmm.......did you GPS that or have somebody with an accurate speedomater pace you?
> 
> Like I said...there is NO way to be sure exactly how fast you were going without something like that......and yes, it's very easy for some stock speedometers to be quite a ways off at triple digit speeds.
> 
> ...



The final gear ratio for the 03 is different form the 02,,03 is some thing like 4.08 where as the 02 was I think I maybe wrong 4.32


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> *flat land 141....I have a 03 specV. and I don't smoke crack or drink. *


LOL dude. 136 mph here.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

last I checked there was another thread on this in the QR25 forum...........................and now this makes 2 too many.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

going that fast on the street doesnt sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

125 with room to move in 6th gear, but not in highway traffic, .


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

I hit the rev limiter in 6th right between the 145mph mark... and the LCD odometer guage. This was in the turbo Spec V.. and I will not do it again. Very scary..
Travis


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

135-140....

need a LOT of road to get it there.... after 120, is gets a little weak.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *The final gear ratio for the 03 is different form the 02,,03 is some thing like 4.08 where as the 02 was I think I maybe wrong 4.32 *


It's 4.087 vs 4.429 for the 02........but the 6th gear is shorter (.673 vs .630) which almost evens the deficit out.

Either way, both put you at too low rpm to take advantage of all of your power (you rev around 5100rpm in 6th at 130mph) as I stated before, pushing your top speed lower than it could be.

Either way, SPec V's do NOT go 140mph..............and do NOT believe your speedometer. Go get a handheld GPS and see what your top end is..............I'll make a bet it's a lot lower than you think.

Again, for the idiots in the crowd, 130mph or so is IT for a stock Sentra SE-R Spec V......whether it's a 2002 OR 2003.

Not to mention that Car and Driver has tested both a 2002 AND a 2003 and got 130mph out of each..................and UNLIKE 1/4 mile times it's pretty hard to improve on top speed since there is not technique beyond putting it in the right gear and flooring it..............you guys might be able to beat their 1/4 mile runs with practice, but top speed stays about the same until you add POWER.

Obviously there will be a little difference from car to car (some make a little more power, others a little less), but we are talking 2-4mph and that's it.

Again......130mph or a little more..................and don't take your speedometer at face value.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

heh. got bored. built a thrust diagram in Excel...

using frontal area of 25.9 sq. feet (that's a little rough... Overall Height x Overall Width, but OaW does not include mirrors) and Cd of .335 (from New-Cars.com... sounds pretty reasonable) and a dyno curve of a STOCK spec-v, I got a top speed of 138 in fifth (REAAALY  screamin' it) and 136 in 6th.

with a 5% increase in horsepower ACROSS THE BOARD (not just peak), you will get (still) 138 in 5th, but also 138 in 6th.

i would guess the claims of 136 to be mostly correct, and a deviation of more than +/-2 mph to be highly unlikely.

on a side note, if anyone wants this thrust diagram, send me some tollhouse bars.


----------

